# Rod building



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Decided to jump in to the world of rod building. My first attempts are on ice rods which I hear a very difficult due to the small diameter of the rod. Had a few hicups, but pretty impressed with the outcome. Bought a one piece handle and cut and sanded it to what I wanted. Waiting on epoxy for the threads yet. I'm a big fan of the split grip if you can't tell.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks very good. Why the split grip on the butt?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

No real reason, personal preference. I like the looks but I do think it allows for a more comfortable grip. Sheds a little weight too, I'm sure that is probably miniscule though.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good to me.Bet they'll fish just fine.I'd bet its quite a rewarding feeling to catch fish on rods,baits,whatever you make yourself.


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

Once you start building your own rods you'll never be satisfied with store-bought.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I've toyed w/the idea for yrs.Is the start up cost (for good quality tools and materials) pricey?I know quality blanks(big rods more so than ice rods) can get up there.More interested in the tools needed to do a quality rod.Any you'd recommend,personally?


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

I tied those two rods for under 50$.....some scrap wood with a "V" cut to hold the blank. All you need is a coffee mug to hold the spool of thread and a few books to adjust the tension on the thread. Aside from rod supply's (blanks, handles, thread, epoxys), I had everything needed around the house.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice job kissmybasstoo. It definitely does give you a sense of satisfaction, doesn't it?

Cajunsaugeye .... I'm a newbie to working on rods, and certainly not the one to recommend specific tools, but I can tell you that you can build some of the things you need to wrap guides and apply finishes that will save you a lot of money for initial start up. At least that's what I did. 

It was pretty simple. I merely looked at pictures of the equipment and made replicas of them. I haven't built a rod from the ground up yet, but I have refinished and put new guides on 3 rods and I can honestly say that I am very happy with the results.

The rod wrapper I built is manual, and made of particle board, and 1x4's. I made it 48" long, with the ability to adjust the rod holding stands along it's entire length. I also made the thread holder adjustable in both position, and spool tension. 

For the rod dryer I made the stands out of 1x4's. The drying motor is the turning motor from an old microwave, that turns at 6 RPM. It works well for drying and decently for applying finish to thread wraps. A faster speed would make applying finish to thread wraps better. I made the chuck to hold the rod handle out of a 2" ID PVC pipe cap that I drilled and tapped three holes in for three nylon screws that I tighten against the rod handle to hold it. Eventually I plan on buying one of the self centering chucks, but I was able get by with the one I made. 

All of the other tools are fairly inexpensive. At least the ones for just refinishing a rod blank or putting on new guides. This is a picture of the rod wrapper and drying motor stands that I built.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I love that idea of a split grip for ice rods. Very nice touch. I think they look great!


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Bassbme, that is an impressive set up. Thank you vc1111, can't wait to do some field testing!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Those are nice! you can build a rod without throwing a ton of money into the process. Bassbme, That looks similar to one I built years ago without the drying motor. I forget where I used to get my rod blanks, it's been a Long time ago! But they were premium blanks with a slight blemish just a visual thing nothing structural. I have built three rods and refinished and repaired others. I enjoyed it and really felt like I had some thing special !The next thing you know you will have more rods than you can use, probably like most of us


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for advice guys.Started my own thread and just ordered materials to make two ice rods for dad(who bums mine when we go!).I'll hopefully post some pics on that thread of a couple nice looking rods in a wk or so.Thanks again.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It would surely be nice to see a step by step tutorial for this process, even if it were rather abbreviated.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Vc1111 I will post some pictures of my tools and method here soon. Mudhole.com has a very good step by step process minus the rudimentary tools I used. I purchased a basic manual wrapping tool and rod dryer from them the other day to upgrade from the books and coffee mug. Waiting for arrival!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Probably the wrapper and dryer I saw for 39.95 each? Let me know how they work out.That's my next expense.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Always hand-rotated my rods for drying. It's a pain!
The rotary dryer is next on my list.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

All rods I made, I used stacked books to control string tension.
Held rod by hand for wrapping - I need odd thread angles and such for the plaid wraps anyhow.
Hand rotated for epoxy and drying.
Oh, I'm getting older, so I used a big, lit magnifying viewer for trickier thread wraps.
Total equipment cost - $0.
Kinda lame, but I'm kinda old school.

Here's the last rod I made for the wife for perchin' -
Base wrap of orange (under guides), wrap of white to hold guides, fancy trim of 
green, yellow & black. I stuck to perch colors!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

As I said in my earlier post ..... having only refinished and put new guides on three rods, I am still new to the process, so you can look at this next advice from that perspective. Concerning thread size for wrapping your guides. From what I've seen, and please someone in the know correct me if I'm wrong, but there are 2 sizes of thread that appear to be used most often Size A, and size D. If you are completely new to wrapping guides, I'd suggest buying both sizes of thread. Especially if you're using black thread to wrap your guides. I only say that because for me, it's hard to see that you aren't overlapping the threads or leaving very small gaps as you're wrapping the guides. It's not so much the small gaps that can occur, because you're burnishing the thread to keep them tight, but the overlapping can become a problem if you're older, and your eyes aren't what they used to be. D size thread is much easier to see and therefore control.

I have yet to wrap any guides with lighter colored thread, but I would imagine a lighter colored thread would be easier on the eyes. I will say that A size thread gives a much nicer and more sleek appearance. Once you've applied your finish, it looks like the thread is painted on. 

Anyhow ..... just a thought.


----------

